# Gunshot wound coding help!



## colham478

New to ortho trauma coding and needed help with ICD-9 coding for the following situation: 

Pt is status post gunshot wound and had bullet retianed in femoral head which also caused acetabulm fx. My doc removed the bullet from the femoral head, but did not treat the acetabulm fx or the superficial gunshot wound. 

My thoughts were to code: 890.1????? and V90.89???? with CPT code 27033

Is this correct? I am totally lost on this one. Thanks!!


----------



## lorebe22

Look at 20103 - I use it for gunshot wounds because it describes exploration, debridement, removal of FB, etc. 
For your diagnoses code(s), the 890.1 is fine, you can also code the acetabular fx (does not matter that he hasn't fixed it yet) 808.0 (closed) and E922.9 (accident caused by firearm, unspec firearm).   Hope that helps!


----------



## MPopkin

I would not necessarily code this an accident, I would check to see if it is an assault of self inflicted if not documented, query MD


----------



## Dgiannetto

Thank you MPopkin. I was looking for a gunshot wound code, but it wasn't an accidental shot. Your post helped me to find it under assault.


----------

